# Buying wax in bulk



## boarder3 (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey guys I was just wondering if you guys know of any places to buy wax in bulk online. Im getting sick of payin a ton for a little block. Thanks for the help


----------



## jaaxnikols (Nov 17, 2009)

*.*

BULK CANWAX Slide Ski/Snowboard Wax 1.6 kg ski wax on eBay.ca (item 230394108414 end time 30-Nov-09 00:10:02 EST)


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

thinkempire.com has "shop blocks" of wax. regular i think they're around $45 but on sale i've gotten all mine for $22


----------



## mtmgiants (Sep 30, 2008)

Hertel Ski wax, Super hot sauce Ski Wax, Snowboard Wax, Waxing accessories, All Temperature skiing Wax, Hertelwax.com


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

boarder3 said:


> Hey guys I was just wondering if you guys know of any places to buy wax in bulk online. Im getting sick of payin a ton for a little block. Thanks for the help


tognar has the 2.5kg piles of wax for $50 when on sale


----------



## Ghost_Rider_X (Oct 16, 2009)

mtmgiants said:


> Hertel Ski wax, Super hot sauce Ski Wax, Snowboard Wax, Waxing accessories, All Temperature skiing Wax, Hertelwax.com



that's the best advice your going to get. really good wax, works in all temps, and cheap cheap. i bought a 3/4 lb. brick last year and waxed 2 snowboards and 2 pairs of skis bi-weekly. still have enough left for a good portion of this season.


----------



## boarder3 (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. Ill check them out.


----------



## sumo28 (Nov 4, 2009)

was also going to say hertel with the hot sauce. you can also check ebay for really cheap wax.


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

Go for hertel,

High quality wax, Ive been waxing boards for over a year now and hertel has created a big difference from my other waxes. Just got it in the mail woot woot


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

I use bluebird and you can buy one pound blocks from their website. $20 for the cold temp 1 lb bars.

http://bluebirdsales.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=57


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

cubllsu8338 said:


> I use bluebird and you can buy one pound blocks from their website. $20 for the cold temp 1 lb bars.
> 
> http://bluebirdsales.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=57


i dont see anything there, says "sorry the product was not found"


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2009)

cubllsu8338 said:


> I use bluebird and you can buy one pound blocks from their website. $20 for the cold temp 1 lb bars.
> 
> http://bluebirdsales.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=57


hippie!!! just kiddin


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> i dont see anything there, says "sorry the product was not found"


There were only a few left in stock when I posted that link. I am sure they will resupply soon



nine5 said:


> hippie!!! just kiddin


:laugh: It is good hard wax which works perfect for where I ride and $20 for a pound is always a plus :thumbsup:

EDIT: Cr0 - If you go to the site and click wax on the left side and scroll down you can see it at the bottom under "New Products For November - Wax." Email them and ask about it; maybe they have some or can tell you when they will again.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Be warned that they charge quite a bit for shipping. $11 to Georgia.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

um i only use white gold :laugh: its very cheap


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

capitakid15 said:


> um i only use white gold :laugh: its very cheap


yea who doesnt love 1 ounce of wax for 100 dollars?? ha. i saw that and was like what the hell could possibly make a wax worth that much. are the literally putting gold into this stuff?


----------



## 55Nick15 (Aug 11, 2008)

tognar for the win

i got like 4 huge blocks of wax for maybe 30 bucks.. im not sure how much it was but i used it all last season and just used half of one block.. i only went like 7 times tho!


----------

